# flashplayer

## deneb4

ho problemi con il flash da un po'. In particolare, se metto i video in full screen vanno a scatti, sia che siano in hd che no.

Ho provato sia il plugin a 32bit con nspluginwrapper che il plugin a 64bit con gli stessi risultati.

Ho provato sia su firefox che su chromium.

```

# emerge -av adobe-flash

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.45.2  USE="32bit (multilib) -64bit" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

L'accelerazione video funziona, riesco a vedere film in hd ed inoltre:

```

deneb@deneb ~ $ glxinfo |grep rendering

direct rendering: Yes

```

il kernel è il 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 a 64bit

cos'altro posso provare?

grazie

----------

## riverdragon

L'accelerazione video non ha ancora nulla a che fare con flash (ci sono dei driver nvidia nuovi che forniscono accelerazione, ma credo che siano ancora limitati a windows), quindi potrebbe semplicemente essere il tuo processore che non riesce a star dietro a tutto.

----------

## deneb4

bè il problema del processore me lo sarei posto se non avessi un i7 920 ... che dovrebbe essere sufficiente ...

----------

## darkmanPPT

ho avuto problemi simili in passato. (se hai 64 bit, usa flash a 64)

la soluzione, alquanto assurda, fu quella di cambiare lo scheduler del kernel.

per capirci, puoi avere anche un megaprocessore ma le prestazioni dipendono anche da come hai configurato il kernel.

ad esempio, stai per caso usando un kernel con impostazioni realtime? (questo riduce tantissimo le prestazioni

guarda un po' le impostazioni di latenza nel kernel.

altra cosa: controlla con revdep-rebuild che le librerie siano a posto.

quando fai questo tipo di prove, hai solo la pagina flash aperta oppure hai anche 10k altri programmi che girano?

(ps: io uso il kernel zen-sources.2.6.33 con bfs scheduler)

prova ad aprire un video in fullscreen con mplayer. controlla se mplayer ti dice qualcosa riguardo la velocità del video (talvolta se il tuo proc non riesce a starci dietro ti dice alcuni warning)

----------

## deneb4

mplayer con driver video gl2 non mi da errori o warning.  revdep-rebuild è a posto ... e ovviamente non girano mille altri programmi quando faccio le prove.

rimane solo il kernel. Non ho trovato così a occhio le impostazioni sullo scheduler, provo a fare qualche prova.  :Smile: 

----------

## riverdragon

Per cambiare scheduler prova questo http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/bfs/

----------

## Kernel78

anche io con amd64 ho trovato diversi problemi con flash, i filmati in hd scattano (a volte anche quando non sono in fullscreen) e altre noie ma ho sempre pensato che fosse solo un problema di flash visto che se provo ad aprire lo stesso filmato con mplayer o vlc a tutto schermo funziona benissimo ed è fluido e impeccabile ...

----------

## deneb4

ma... scusate l'ignoranza... se fosse un probema di scheduling ... volendo fare una prova, danto il comando `renice -20 -p pid_browser`  ... non dovrei ottenere dei miglioramenti?

----------

## deneb4

penso di aver capito quale è il problema.  Ho istallato un applet che mi dice quanto è acarica la GPU e ... se metto i video in flash in full screen scatta al 100%

----------

## ago

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> anche io con amd64 ho trovato diversi problemi con flash, i filmati in hd scattano (a volte anche quando non sono in fullscreen) e altre noie ma ho sempre pensato che fosse solo un problema di flash visto che se provo ad aprire lo stesso filmato con mplayer o vlc a tutto schermo funziona benissimo ed è fluido e impeccabile ...

 

quoto..infatti si sa che il flash per linux non è un granchè..

cmq devo dire che usando no-multilib e quindi flash a 64bit mi trovo bene...i video su youtube se messi non in full screen non scattano mai..

inoltre aggiungo che (potrebbe essere anche una combinazione), se attendo che il video venga scaricato tutto, metto in full screen e attendo qualche secondo, non scatta...

----------

## mrfree

Dai uno sguardo qui http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2008/08/secrets_of_the_mmscfg_file_1.html

ma come ti hanno già detto il flashplayer su linux fa abbastanza schifo quindi non ti aspettare chissà quali performance  :Smile: 

----------

## deneb4

credo che il problema dipenda da altro. La mia GPU va al 100% anche usando flash player 9, e di default la GPU non dovrebbe entrarci nulla come diceva prima riverdragon.

----------

## ago

dai uno sguardo a powertop...vedi se può aiutarti a sapere chi consuma le risorse della gpu

P.S. non l'ho mai usato  :Smile:  ho solo letto a riguardo

----------

## CarloJekko

che scheda grafica hai ? Intel/ati/nvidia/altro?

Provato questo http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_1_p3_linux_022310.tar.gz ? 

Pare che ora supportino l'accellerazione PureVideo/vdpau di nvidia e ati

Edit 1: quoto chi dice che flash fa schifo, ma non in linux.. in generale. Spero in un avvento di html5 al più presto, e che Theora comandi !! Ps. vari rumors dicono che anche x264 verrà rilasciato open  (dato che è stato acquisito da google).

----------

## Peach

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Edit 1: quoto chi dice che flash fa schifo, ma non in linux.. in generale. Spero in un avvento di html5 al più presto, e che Theora comandi !! Ps. vari rumors dicono che anche x264 verrà rilasciato open  (dato che è stato acquisito da google).

 

si auguro con tutto cuore la fine del predominio di flash.  :Twisted Evil: 

in ogni caso mi domando se qualcuno ha mai fatto girare la versione debug di flash sotto linux...

----------

## deneb4

ho trovato un alro caso in cui (stranamente?) l'indicatore "GPU load" schizza alle stelle:

se provo a stampare su shell in continazione (ho stampato un file di teso da 2 GB)

il testo scorre, e la GPU arriva al 70%

a questo punto credo che sia colpa di qualche impostazione di xorg. 

 *Quote:*   

> dai uno sguardo a powertop...vedi se può aiutarti a sapere chi consuma le risorse della gpu 

 

non credo che mi dia info su chi stia utilizzando la GPU

La scheda video:

```

# lspci |grep VGA

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV770 [Radeon HD 4870]

# emerge -pv ati-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.2  USE="modules (multilib) -debug" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

# fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series

OpenGL version string: 3.2.9551 Compatibility Profile Context

```

----------

